# Moving from Synology to Qnap



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2017)

God knows how long ive had my Synology 216J. I cant remember when i bought it but its old and slow and its now being retired as I have just bought a Qnap 251+ on amazon primeday.

So the question now... Is how do i go about transferring the files over from my Synology to the Qnap? I know i cant just simply pull drives out and move them over.

Can anyone give me some advice on how to approach or go about it?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 11, 2017)

may be you can try set folders from synology as local folder and let qnap sinc files

https://www.qnap.com/en/how-to/tuto...-to-synchronize-files-on-my-computers-and-nas

edit: or use rsync (supported from both synology and qnap) to sync data between 2
http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.1/Home/en/index.html?backup_station.htm


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 11, 2017)

Once the Qnap is setup, can't you just map network drives to each on your pc and copy files over?  I'm guessing there's a way to do it through the Qnap os ...but I'd have to explore on mine to see.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Once the Qnap is setup, can't you just map network drives to each on your pc and copy files over?  I'm guessing there's a way to do it through the Qnap os ...but I'd have to explore on mine to see.



I was trying to find a way so I can almost swap drives directly sorta thing. Nevermind anyway. Ive picked up two 3TB toshiba drives to put inside the Qnap as it did not come with hard drives. Its going to be writing data across RAID all day.


Comes with 2GB as standard but im going to slap 8GB that i have lying around in the hopes that it does speed up the process


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its going to be writing data across RAID all day.


wire em both to the router and set up sync before you go for night bicking. till you wake up next day it should have done most of the copying


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Comes with 2GB as standard but im going to slap 8GB



From the reviews I saw it does make a difference, though for certain operations/ use scenarios.  Mine came with 8gb.  Qnap charges a fortune for their own memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> From the reviews I saw it does make a difference, though for certain operations/ use scenarios.  Mine came with 8gb.  Qnap charges a fortune for their own memory.



Well, I also have 4GB of ram lying around too so I might try that first and check up on resource usage once its up and running. Ive seen some videos on youtube and its crazy how versatile the TS-251+

It will be mainly serving as a file/media streaming server. Ive seen that it can run VMs so It might be fun to play around with that a little.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive seen some videos on youtube and its crazy how versatile the TS-251+



I've got the 253 Pro and have barely scraped the surface, just use it for file sharing and backup.  My complaint about the thing is it does so much, I don't even know where to begin, lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I've got the 253 Pro and have barely scraped the surface, just use it for file sharing and backup.  My complaint about the thing is it does so much, I don't even know where to begin, lol



Our units are quite similar. Mine has a faster processor and HDMI port though  I need to find a half decent projector to and stream stuff across my ceiling so I can watch in bed.

My NAS is here. I done a little bit of research and it turns out out of the 5 sticks of ram i have only one will most likely work because its DDR3L -- Shame its only 4GB though. I have another 4GB coming in later today


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Our units are quite similar. Mine has a faster processor and HDMI port though  I need to find a half decent projector to and stream stuff across my ceiling so I can watch in bed.
> 
> My NAS is here. I done a little bit of research and it turns out out of the 5 sticks of ram i have only one will most likely work because its DDR3L -- Shame its only 4GB though. I have another 4GB coming in later today



Yes, mine is a throw-back to 2014   I think you have a remote control as well?  Mine does have an HDMI port...  I'm not going to even ask what you're watching on your bedroom ceiling, hahahaa

I was guessing RAM was rather particular to those units.

We should compare notes once you get it setup, since I really haven't touched on many of the apps or capabilities of the unit.  I've got an extensive digital video collection and I've never streamed anything from the unit, other than opening up VOB files via VLC


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2017)

Mainly just movies and anime. I read somewhere you can even have Chrome browser running so theres always youtube as well.


I too have quite a vast movie collection. I should think about deleting so that I know i wont watch to save some space 

::EDIT::

Yes it does have a remote too


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2017)

AlphaBravoCheesecake is operational  (f**kers wouldnt let me have Skynet)

I tried with some kingston ram (DDR3 8GB) but the thing didnt like it so i put the only DDR3L module i had in and decided to get it all set up. I still have one DDR3L module on the way. I'll slot that in when it arrives. the Nas was very easy to dismantle for the upgrade so I dont mind doing it again.

Drives are new so im just running a bad blocks before I start the transfer of files


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

Trying to get rsync going.... Turning out harder then expected


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

Right @Sasqui -- you have more experience with this then i do so your knowledge would be good here.

I finally managed to get some sort of back up going from my Synology using an app called 'Hyper Backup' Im backing up a directory/folder at a time meaning my anime folder is first as its the biggest. Back up is running but I have notice it that it kinda puts everything in a .hbk folder and compresses all my files? Is this normally what happens?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2017)

those are snapshots of your data. if qnap cant recognize those snapshot as such and "restore" your files from them there isnt point to continue making em.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

Poop. Looks like im going to have to drag all my files to an external HDD and copy it over then


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2017)

what went wrong with rsync
did you tried real time remote replication option from this link http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.1/Home/en/remote_replication.htm

edit: may be if you setup synology as ftp server you will be able to setup qnap to replicate your files from "remote ftp"

edit2: try first with smaller folder. you will get it if it works or not sooner then if you test with anime library


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> what went wrong with rsync
> did you tried real time remote replication option from this link http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.1/Home/en/remote_replication.htm
> 
> edit: may be if you setup synology as ftp server you will be able to setup qnap to replicate your files from "remote ftp"
> ...



I was up until 2am trying to get rsync to work and i did get it working but creating 'snapshots' as you say.  as for ftp. I set my synology up for ftp but im not too sure how to direct my Qnap there for the time being.... maybe run a windows VM??

Im very new to all this.

At this stage ive even dismantled my DS-213J, pulled a drive from it and put it in a HDD dock on my windows 7 PC hoping the files would show up so i could just drag and drop them over but it didnt work because Im thinking i need a linux machine to do that.

No worries anyway. Im currently on holiday so I dont mind a little time just copying files over at USB2.0 speeds (from my synology to a external hard drive)

Its a pain in the ass for sure though as its going to take a day or two to get everything transferred over.


Im still hoping there is a quicker/easier way


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2017)

the link above gives step by step how to create replication job. according to note in yellow since qts 4.1 rtrr can copy entire ftp site. if make it wrok you i should be able to copy entire synology after you click apply. should be easy cant expect hdd to hdd copy to be fast but at least it shouldnt require your interevention for copy/paste moving around external hdds.

read carefuly section RTRR. if i get it right you should use qnap's backup station to setup remotre replication task. but first you need to setup on synology fpt server that gives access to all folders you want to copy

PS if you deside to use external hdd dont forget to leave hdd to cool down after back up of synology is done or you may end with dead hdd


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> the link above gives step by step how to create replication job. according to note in yellow since qts 4.1 rtrr can copy entire ftp site. if make it wrok you i should be able to copy entire synology after you click apply. should be easy cant expect hdd to hdd copy to be fast but at least it shouldnt require your interevention for copy/paste moving around external hdds.
> 
> read carefuly section RTRR. if i get it right you should use qnap's backup station to setup remotre replication task. but first you need to setup on synology fpt server that gives access to all folders you want to copy
> 
> PS if you deside to use external hdd dont forget to leave hdd to cool down after back up of synology is done or you may end with dead hdd



tried to follow the steps but it still says 'failure'


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2017)

it fail to create the task or it fail to conncet to synology and read data from it

seams you also have to setup synology to run replication task and then qnap to connect to this replication task and copy the thata
check this link
https://www.synology.com/en-global/knowledgebase/DSM/help/SnapshotReplication/replication
i think this is how you setup replication task on synology. pay attention on default prots for replications. on synology is 5566 while qnap use 8899. you need to set them to use same port.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2017)

wait. i think we are looking in wrong direction

try set up synology to provide ftp access all of your files then use qnap's download station to "download" em from ftp.
http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.1/Home/en/download_station.htm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> it fail to create the task or it fail to conncet to synology and read data from it
> 
> seams you also have to setup synology to run replication task and then qnap to connect to this replication task and copy the thata
> check this link
> ...




thanks a lot for your help but I really cba at this stage... Ive been trying to get this working since 10am when i woke up and its 1.20pm now and i still havent got it working. Ive been trying just about everything to get it working. I'll just leave my synology copying files over to the external.

I honestly dont have the patience to deal with this right now.

1.9TBs to transfer and only 73GBs done


----------

